# What is this?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm a non plant person so here's a dumb question, WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like Hornwort to me.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, it's Ceratophyllum demursum (aka hornwort).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with the posts above.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks to all you plant guru's, the only thing I recognize is java fern or moss!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol. That's definitely hornwort as mentioned. I've seen something similar but brown on the channel at Penticton. When I said that outloud to other non-aquarium people I got laughed at because they thought it was a Harry Potter reference.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey effox, now I got the answer I need can you please close this thread. I tried to close it but option was not there. Thanks Laurie


----------

